# Painful iliac donor site



## steph2355 (Jan 30, 2008)

I am try to code an injection to a painful iliac donor site, does anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Somit (Feb 21, 2008)

*Iliac donor site*

You may code 64425. The bone graft is usually taken from Iliac crest ,which is supplied by ilioinguinal nerves


----------

